# Pond Stocking List



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

i am going to add a pond in my backyard. I was wondering if i could keep other fish tolerate of cooler temperatures other then koi and goldfish. Here is my list of those other fish. i live in southern California so it is pretty warm year round
5 gold barbs
1 dojo loach
5 zebra danios
5 pearl danios
and maybe some guppies
is this a good list of fish? Feel free to give suggestions


----------



## khoa456 (Sep 15, 2011)

i poested this in the wrong forum i moved this topic to another spot


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I've heard of keeping barbs in ponds, and as long as the water does not freeze in the winter I think they should be good. The dojo loaches will love it in a pond. They may even breed if you have lots of hiding places. I have zebra danios in my pond now and they enjoy every inch of it.


----------

